# madagascar centipedes



## scarypoppins (Feb 25, 2004)

hellp people  does anyone know what centipedes are found on madagascar if anyone had pics it would be great


----------



## Steven (Feb 25, 2004)

Scolopendra valida

www.kreuchundfleuch.de offers them,...


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 25, 2004)

thanx but it would help if i could see what it said  =D 

a friend of mine here in the states is getting some centipedes from madagascar and he said that thay are huge and all black.  do you know of anything that fits the discription the only thing in my mind is viridicornus  but thay wouldent be there would thayi know pedes have an uncany ability to travle but could thay servive       (  god i cant spell ) =D =D =D =D


----------



## Steven (Feb 25, 2004)

mmm,... all black and huge ????
can be everything  

as a mather of fact:
Scolopendra valida when young are all black,... when they gettin older the red colors come in,.... you can find a picture of them at the Todd.G site  

Keep in mind that not all giant centipedes are from the subfamily scolopendridae,... 

Cheers
and keep us updated if you get them


----------



## Dark (Feb 25, 2004)

I have seen a species of centipede that is from madagascar in a store yesterday. It was a tint of blue. Its venom is pretty bad. It was about 3 inches long. Mabe the distription I gave you might help. 







From
Eric


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 25, 2004)

i am looking for a pede that is all black    from there i am thinking along the lines of valida like steven said


----------



## Steven (Feb 26, 2004)

> I have seen a species of centipede that is from madagascar in a store yesterday. It was a tint of blue.


Did it looked like this one :? :
This is NOT mine,.. to bad  
but it's also a specie from Madagascar and is to my opinion AWSOME!!!







THis is how a Valida should look like when adult:






picture taken from http://www.tarantulaspiders.com/pag...pedegallery.htm


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 26, 2004)

now that is a fery good posabilaty the shippment is comeing in today i will let you know


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 28, 2004)

yes thay are scolopendra valida and get this thay are comunal just like the mutilans the guy i was talking about got 30 of them so i bought them all i will post pics soon


----------



## Steven (Feb 29, 2004)

Can't wait for the pictures ScarryP. :} :} :}


----------

